# Product Placement Advertising - The anti-DVR Commercial



## Earl Bonovich

So... it is starting to become very clear, that advertisement has to adjust to the DVR era...

It used to be, everyone drank, ate, or drove something that looked like a name brand... but either the logo was altered, name changed, or you just never got a clear look... now... not so much

I have been noticing it more and more, so I thought it would be fun to start to list, those that are most certainly advertisments.

So if you know for certain... post a show and the product, and then if you want to comment on it....


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Pawn Stars - Subway

I think I have seen it three times now.

Once Chum and Corey were eating a Subway, talking about the $5 footlongs

Just last week, Gramps gave Chum $5 and only $5 for lunch, and Chum said he was going to get a footlong.

I believe one another time, they were eating Subway in shop as well.

Not too bad placement, and not that over the top that is so out of place.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

Watching repeats of The Wire on the101 it's clear that they received some money from Verizon.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Warehouse 13 - Twizzlers

Seriously... Twizzlers.

Noticed it two weeks ago, when Mika grabbed a Twizzler out of a small package... but the label was so clear and they made a point of showing her grab it out of a package, and then even then Pete asked her if that was an artificat.

Then this past week, in the closing scenes, they go into one of the offices... and there is a LARGE bucket of Twizzlers, with the label clear and the bucket right in the center of the shot.

Again... kinda of funny, and wasn't really odd... and just was there.


----------



## Davenlr

Nascar races are entirely advertising from start to finish.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

BONES - Toyota

This BY FAR... is one of the most obvious, and worst done ones... you can do a google search to find out more.

At least twice now, they have done blantent ads in the show, that actually took away from the episode, and was just HORRIBLE.

The Prius and it's "stay in the lane" technology, was just forced in there.
And then Mini-Van one, when she said she loved it because the cargo space was so big... she could fit all her art stuff in it..

BAD, BAD, BAD... very poorly done.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Davenlr said:


> Nascar races are entirely advertising from start to finish.


For the sake of argument... let's take the major sports out of it.
As we know for the most part, they are walking ads all day..

But they are not trying to make it "part" of the show... they just are advetising in it.

I am thinking more of the clever product placement type advertising.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Fringe - Lincoln

There is always a close up of the front of the Navigator.


----------



## Davenlr

Ah, so you mean like the judges all drinking COKE on American Idol...


----------



## cj9788

Earl Bonovich said:


> Pawn Stars - Subway
> 
> I think I have seen it three times now.
> 
> Once Chum and Corey were eating a Subway, talking about the $5 footlongs
> 
> Just last week, Gramps gave Chum $5 and only $5 for lunch, and Chum said he was going to get a footlong.
> 
> I believe one another time, they were eating Subway in shop as well.
> 
> Not too bad placement, and not that over the top that is so out of place.


Chuck and subway have been together for a while. I still remember an episode of chuck that had a scene that was basicly a comercial for subways (at the time new breakfast sandwich) Big Mike was unraveling the wrapper and specifcly mentioned what kinjd of sandwich he was eating.

I remember on Arrrested Development they had scenes that took place in a burger king, I chuckled because the window banners were facing inside the restaraunt.


----------



## matt

Dirty Jobs sometimes makes sure to show the production vehicle is a Ford. One time I think they mentioned how much camera gear would fit in the cab with the way the seats fold, but that may have been something else, I try to tune out ads.


----------



## davring

Dell Computers on NCIS and numerous other shows.


----------



## cj9788

Here is a youtube clip of Big Mike and the Subway Chicken Teriyaki Sandwich.


----------



## BattleZone

NCIS is sponsored by Dodge/Chrysler, as you can easily tell by all of the vehicle shots. Terminator:TSSC was obviously also Chrysler, with one episode shown with limited commercials (all Dodge/Jeep) at the same time the characters got a new Dodge RAM pickup and Jeep.


----------



## makaiguy

I noticed prominent, and somewhat out of place I thought, usage of Reese's Pieces (or maybe it was Peanut Butter Cups) in a show recently. I think maybe it was The Closer (??).


----------



## Tom Robertson

Cisco's IP phones have been prominent in many shows for years now.

And cars have sponsored shows forever. Back to the _Beverly Hillbillies_. 

Then there are cigarettes. While they aren't usually by brand, they collectively sponsor anything they can to show people smoking. _Becker_ must have been almost completely sponsored by the manufacturers.

Laptops are frequently Apple or Dell.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## bidger

cj9788 said:


> I remember on Arrested Development they had scenes that took place in a burger king, I chuckled because the window banners were facing inside the restaurant.


"Arrested Development" did a great job with product placement.

I remember an episode where George Sr. was looking for an SUV at a Ford dealership. The salesman said, "They had to replace the Bronco brand after the fiasco with OJ being chased by police cars on the LA freeway".

"What model did they replace it with?" asked George Sr., to which the salesman replied, "The Escape". :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Tom Robertson said:


> Laptops are frequently Apple or Dell.


But at least for the Apple's.... rarely do they show the "apple".
They are usually covered up by another logo, or a different fruit.

My son watche's iCarly, and their computers are from Pear.

I have always found intresting, that Apple wouldn't either pay for the space, or just give them permission to use the logo.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I wonder how the "rules" have been changed to accommodate modern contingencies.

In the olden days, the main reason not to have a visible product in a program was because you didn't want to give free advertising to something that you could get to pay for it! A secondary concern was you didn't want to have a Pepsi identifiable in a scene when Coke had paid for product placement elsewhere.

With modern syndication (by modern I mean since the 1980s) I am curious how product placement in TV shows plays... considering Pepsi might pay for placement in a sitcom now for CBS... but 2 years from now that will be in syndication on a local FOX station and that would make it hard to sell a commercial spot for Coke during that show, wouldn't it?

The original airing is taken care of... but repeat airings make it awkward.

I also wonder... how are DVD sales taken into consideration? By which, I mean... knowing NCIS will come out on DVD this fall, does CBS ask for more money for a Pepsi product placement in the show which will then reach a wider audience in DVD sales later?

Basically the reverse of the music royalties... where they have to pay one price for the original show + more for rights to include music on DVD... Would it cost Pepsi more up front with the promise of a DVD release later?


----------



## Tom Robertson

Earl Bonovich said:


> But at least for the Apple's.... rarely do they show the "apple".
> They are usually covered up by another logo, or a different fruit.
> 
> My son watche's iCarly, and their computers are from Pear.
> 
> I have always found intresting, that Apple wouldn't either pay for the space, or just give them permission to use the logo.


Actually I was thinking of all the times I see the Apple logo--upside down so that we could see it. 

I wonder if the pear is a gag to make fun of Apple (likely cuz apple wouldn't pay.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

Stewart Vernon said:


> I wonder how the "rules" have been changed to accommodate modern contingencies.
> 
> In the olden days, the main reason not to have a visible product in a program was because you didn't want to give free advertising to something that you could get to pay for it! A secondary concern was you didn't want to have a Pepsi identifiable in a scene when Coke had paid for product placement elsewhere.
> 
> With modern syndication (by modern I mean since the 1980s) I am curious how product placement in TV shows plays... considering Pepsi might pay for placement in a sitcom now for CBS... but 2 years from now that will be in syndication on a local FOX station and that would make it hard to sell a commercial spot for Coke during that show, wouldn't it?
> 
> The original airing is taken care of... but repeat airings make it awkward.
> 
> I also wonder... how are DVD sales taken into consideration? By which, I mean... knowing NCIS will come out on DVD this fall, does CBS ask for more money for a Pepsi product placement in the show which will then reach a wider audience in DVD sales later?
> 
> Basically the reverse of the music royalties... where they have to pay one price for the original show + more for rights to include music on DVD... Would it cost Pepsi more up front with the promise of a DVD release later?


I'm not aware of any "rule" changes--it has always boiled down to who pays and who doesn't. 

What has changed (and really come full circle) is aggressive product placement. Now there are companies whose only function is to broker placements.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## BattleZone

Stewart Vernon said:


> With modern syndication (by modern I mean since the 1980s) I am curious how product placement in TV shows plays... considering Pepsi might pay for placement in a sitcom now for CBS... but 2 years from now that will be in syndication on a local FOX station and that would make it hard to sell a commercial spot for Coke during that show, wouldn't it?


It's an old problem. Many of the Peanuts (Charlie Brown) holiday specials were sponsored by Coca-Cola, and then later by snack-cake-maker Dolly Madison. The opening and closing credits had product tie-ins, and have had to be cut out now that those sponsorships have been 3-decades expired.


----------



## cj9788

makaiguy said:


> I noticed prominent, and somewhat out of place I thought, usage of Reese's Pieces (or maybe it was Peanut Butter Cups) in a show recently. I think maybe it was The Closer (??).


This one was an awsome placement after brenda lee munched on a reeses peanutbutter cup they went to commercials and it was a copuple watching the closer on tv and they too were indulging on the tasty treat. I thought it was a clever tie in.


----------



## cj9788

bidger said:


> "Arrested Development" did a great job with product placement.
> 
> I remember an episode where George Sr. was looking for an SUV at a Ford dealership. The salesman said, "They had to replace the Bronco brand after the fiasco with OJ being chased by police cars on the LA freeway".
> 
> "What model did they replace it with?" asked George Sr., to which the salesman replied, "The Escape". :lol:


i remeber this one. Very funny indeed! Arrested Development was a diamond in the rough. I just hope they do make that often talked about movie.


----------



## frederic1943

When the Law & Order began airing in re-runs on TNT, new digital technology was used to insert "product placements" into the show. The easiest to spot is for Coca-Cola; any time you see a Coke can sitting on a desk, it has been added digitally.


----------



## tfederov

Just heard "Prius" in a Lie to Me episode.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Kobalt tools on Ice Road Truckers.


----------



## webby_s

I remember Deadliest Catch had one of the Time Bandit's guys drinking out of a Geico coffee mug. Then we started seeing all the commercials for Geico with the Time Bandit captains.


----------



## makaiguy

cj9788 said:
 

> This one was an awsome placement after brenda lee munched on a reeses peanutbutter cup they went to commercials and it was a copuple watching the closer on tv and they too were indulging on the tasty treat. I thought it was a clever tie in.


Yeah, that was pretty clever. Of course I missed it because I bypassed the commercial...


----------



## Richard King

Burn Notice and MGD 64. The first time I noticed it I was "surprised" to see a label so clearly on the table of the guys. They then broke to a commercial for MGD 64.


----------



## cj9788

makaiguy said:


> Yeah, that was pretty clever. Of course I missed it because I bypassed the commercial...


I skip ahead too but a part of the commercial caught my eye so I went back to watch it. It is that kind of creative advertising that will get some people to watch the commercials. It does not happen very often but every now and then I will see a part of a commercial that makes me go back and watch it.

It's funny when I was a kid I lived three years on an army base in germany. AFN (Armed Forces Network)was prohibited from showing commercials so they had these corny PSA's. After about a year of that I longed for regular tv commercials. Every now and then during a live football broadcast AFN was slow on the switch and a US commercial would make it on the air and we loved it....


----------



## longrider

Eureka has been making Apple laptops fairly prominent this year. Also Subarus seem to be fairly common.

The most out of place one I saw was a few years ago on Stargate Atlantis they were sitting on a deck looking over the water and popped open cans of Budweiser! Why do I think canned beer would not be to high on the priority list to be transported by stargate to a remote outpost???


----------



## Stewart Vernon

BattleZone said:


> It's an old problem. Many of the Peanuts (Charlie Brown) holiday specials were sponsored by Coca-Cola, and then later by snack-cake-maker Dolly Madison. The opening and closing credits had product tie-ins, and have had to be cut out now that those sponsorships have been 3-decades expired.


I forgot about that... but at least those were in easy-to-remove locations. I really need to start paying attention to newer syndicated shows to see what they do with product placements. Some will have to be there when integrated with the plot... but others could be digitally altered I suppose.

Meanwhile... I used to see the FBI agents in "Without a Trace" carrying obvious iPhones, even though I never saw an Apple logo. I swear I've seen them a few times on NCIS too.


----------



## MikeW

Most obvious is the plaid cutoff shirt that Larry the Cable guy wears. This must be sponsered by Walmart...

Seriously, I've noticed a few local news broadcasts propping open a laptop on the newsdesk. Las Vegas, Tucson and El Paso have had Dell or Apple laptops open for the anchor"people"to see. Of course, none of them refer to the laptops as they are solely reading from the teleprompters.


----------



## paulman182

I know you guys didn't see it, but the soap opera parody "Passions" made a big deal about DirecTV after NBC cancelled it and the show went to The 101 for a few months.

Suddenly all the stills of character's homes had DirecTV dishes superimposed and the characters even started talking about how great it was compared with cable.

It was done in a humerous way and was pretty funny.


----------



## Herdfan

Stewart Vernon said:


> Meanwhile... I used to see the FBI agents in "Without a Trace" carrying obvious iPhones, even though I never saw an Apple logo. I swear I've seen them a few times on NCIS too.


_Chuck_ is a huge shower of iPhones. There is no mistaking what they are as the often show the phone when someone is getting a call.


----------



## BattleZone

Stewart Vernon said:


> Meanwhile... I used to see the FBI agents in "Without a Trace" carrying obvious iPhones, even though I never saw an Apple logo. I swear I've seen them a few times on NCIS too.


NCIS doesn't use iPhones, as they are heavily sponsored by Dell.

But NCIS: Los Angeles shows off iPhones in every episode.


----------



## LarryFlowers

The single most blatant example of this can be seen on virtually any tv shows with street scenes:

UPS & FedEx trucks are always in the background.

The product placement that puts me ROFLMAO though is a police department office scene with Macs on their desks! Like any PD anywhere would spend the money it would take to run a Mac network...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dpeters11

Big Bang Theory, there's Cheesecake factory, and lots of geek level product placement. I'm sure ThinkGeek loves them, though I think some things are on BBT first. There was some fairly obvious Windows 7 product placement with Sheldon extolling it's virtues over Vista.

Overall though, fairly well done. Most of the product placement fits with the culture. Also one of the few shows that I've seen mention an iPhone app.

Some shows are mainly vehicles for product placement, some better than others. It annoys me when Donald Trump introduces something like "Executives from Playstation." No, they are not Playstation execs, they are Sony Computer Entertainment execs.

Maybe companies just need better commercials. I'll stop for an Old Spice commercial (the long ones), new M&M character commercials etc. But if the product placement gets too annoying, it will alienate the fans. I agree on the Bones placement, horrible.


----------



## weaver6

Burn Notice and Hyundai. Sometimes rather blatant. Hyundai was on Leverage last season.


----------



## RunnerFL

Here are the few that I've noticed.

Rizzoli & Isles - MGD 64
Leverage - Hyundai 
Burn Notice - Hyundai and MGD 64
Chuck - Subway & iPhone
Modern Family - iPad
White Collar - Ford Taurus (In one episode they even gave you the specs of the car)
Covert Affairs - EMC2 Servers (So it's not just targeted at home users)


----------



## cover

Earl Bonovich said:


> BONES - Toyota
> 
> This BY FAR... is one of the most obvious, and worst done ones... you can do a google search to find out more.
> 
> At least twice now, they have done blantent ads in the show, that actually took away from the episode, and was just HORRIBLE.
> 
> The Prius and it's "stay in the lane" technology, was just forced in there.
> And then Mini-Van one, when she said she loved it because the cargo space was so big... she could fit all her art stuff in it..
> 
> BAD, BAD, BAD... very poorly done.


I agree those are terrible and heavy handed, but far better than the entire episode that was written around getting tickets to see a movie - may have been Avatar.


----------



## russ9

Burn Notice - they show Sam drinking a bottle of Miller Genuine Draft (I think). The camera actually zooms in on the bottle on the table. The funny thing is, a few scenes later, Sam is having another beer, clearly not Miller. I guess Sam didn't like it.


----------



## pfp

Richard King said:


> Burn Notice and MGD 64. The first time I noticed it I was "surprised" to see a label so clearly on the table of the guys. They then broke to a commercial for MGD 64.


Yep, and I suspect Hyundai too


----------



## pfp

RunnerFL said:


> Modern Family - iPad


That was practically a 1/2 commercial for one.


----------



## matt

pfp said:


> That was practically a 1/2 commercial for one.


Like they even need one.  Apple makes an announcement of something new and the drones line up. :nono:


----------



## pfp

matt1124 said:


> Like they even need one.  Apple makes an announcement of something new and the drones line up. :nono:


and that is why the episode was hilarious.


----------



## RunnerFL

pfp said:


> That was practically a 1/2 commercial for one.


It was closer to an infomercial. :lol:

But a great episode none the less.


----------



## redsoxfan26

"Heroes" when it was on the air with the Nissan Versa, and Sprint cell phones.


----------



## elaclair

Tom Robertson said:


> And cars have sponsored shows forever. Back to the _Beverly Hillbillies_.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


The most in-congruent car sponsorship I ever saw..and I'm definitely showing my age here...was what amounted to an infomercial for Chevrolet on, of all shows, Bonanza. All the characters were extolling the virtues of the new model chevys, in constume, and "on stage" in Virginia City......


----------



## armophob

Earl Bonovich said:


> Warehouse 13 - Twizzlers
> 
> Seriously... Twizzlers.


I saw it, but did not put 2 and 2 together. 
I do find myself looking around for name brands out of curiosity. But I do not feel the placements have as much meaning. If you commit yourself to a show and know it is not real, then you know the actors are also not really fans of the product.
I am more drawn and curious when something gets the blur circle.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I just watched an episode of Deadliest Catch - Behind the scenes and all the cameramen wore Sony headsets, but the Ritz crackers on the counter had blue tape over part of the boxes.


----------



## photostudent

Kias are really showcased on The Glades. In the last episode they noted a couple had drowned because their "Mercury had early GPS system". Kind of tasteless?


----------



## Holydoc

longrider said:


> Eureka has been making Apple laptops fairly prominent this year. Also Subarus seem to be fairly common.


Oh goodness. Eureka is the most blantant product placement show I have seen. the first time they introduced the Subaru as Jo's car, she was bragging about how great it was. During that same episode, Fargo also gets one and basically does an advertisement monologue for Subaru as he brags about all the amenities it has.

Eureka went over the top with their advertisement of the anti-perspirant DEGREE. They even dedicated a whole show on how Degree was invented in Eureka. Any shot done in a bathroom usually has Degree sitting on a shelf nearby.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

tfederov said:


> Just heard "Prius" in a Lie to Me episode.


Thats 2 weeks in a row just said it again last night


----------



## armophob

Earl Bonovich said:


> Warehouse 13 - Twizzlers
> 
> Seriously... Twizzlers.


That big bucket was right there in the center of the screen again with Mika seductively enjoying one. Looked like a bake sale table with one bucket of Twizzlers.


----------



## n3ntj

I watched Pawn Stars last night (recorded Monday) and at the end, as Earl mentioned, at the end, the old man gives Chumlee $5 for lunch.. Chumlee says , under his breath, something about getting a "footlong" indicating he's on his way to Subway. Later, you see him sitting at the desk with a Subway cup... and won't give the Old Man a chip. A funny ending to that episode.


----------



## Game Fan

Here's a throwback: Starsky & Hutch the Ford Gran Torino. Everyone old enough has to remember that one.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

This one is a couple years old... but it cracked me up.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I still say product placement doesn't bother me as much as a commercial. A commercial means no show during that time... and if they can't sell enough commercials my show might go away.

Product placement means potentially more show AND I get to still watch my show.

Frankly, I would love to see a day where an hour-long show was 50 minutes or more with minimal commercial interruption because the product placements are incorporated into the show enough.

Lots of Coke and Apple computers and Levi's and whatever else during a show means more show to watch!


----------



## armophob

Stewart Vernon said:


> Frankly, I would love to see a day where an hour-long show was 50 minutes or more with minimal commercial interruption because the product placements are incorporated into the show enough.


Be careful what you wish for.
One day we could live in a world where the main character stops fighting the bad guy, picks up a bottle of Enzyme, turns toward the screen and states how long it makes him last in the bedroom. Then sets it back down and sweeps the legs of his opponent.


----------



## cj9788

I think the networks and advertisers are doing a good job in most cases the product placement goes with the scene as long as it does not interupt the flow of the show I got no problem with it. I do not think there is anything wrong with a charcter eating a subway sub vs made up tv brand sub. I think it brings a certain reality to the fiction. With that said going back to the 90's and one of my favorite shows does any one want a "Snapple"?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

cj9788 said:


> I think the networks and advertisers are doing a good job in most cases the product placement goes with the scene as long as it does not interupt the flow of the show I got no problem with it. I do not think there is anything wrong with a charcter eating a subway sub vs made up tv brand sub. I think it brings a certain reality to the fiction. With that said going back to the 90's and one of my favorite shows does any one want a "Snapple"?


Yeah... and comedies or dramatic comedies can stretch it a bit more. The Subway product placement in Chuck is over the top because it can be on that show... but a more serious drama would need more subtle product placement.


----------



## BattleZone

armophob said:


> Be careful what you wish for.
> One day we could live in a world where the main character stops fighting the bad guy, picks up a bottle of Enzyme, turns toward the screen and states how long it makes him last in the bedroom. Then sets it back down and sweeps the legs of his opponent.


We're already seeing the first of the "customized-for-you" ads, ala Minority Report.

[YOUTUBEHD]oBaiKsYUdvg[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## RunnerFL

New one for this week.

Psych - Snickers


----------



## makaiguy

The Closer this week.

Whole drawer full of candy from Hershey's. Hershey Bars, Twix, Reese's PB Cups, probably more..


----------



## cj9788

Just found a product placement going back to 1977, I was watching the first episode of Soap on hulu and bart and danny are sitting at the table and clear as day facing the cameras was a box of kellogs froot loops. bart asks danny what are you eating and danny says froot loops.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

That far back, it might not have been paid product placement... Some shows didn't hide real products in their shows so you got inadvertent placement.

It wasn't until:

1. They realized they could charge for placement.
2. Competitors complained (i.e. Coke pays for a commercial and then sees Pepsi get free product placement in the show)

...that they got a better handle on generic-ising in programs.


----------



## cj9788

Yeah it may not have been product placement for $$, later in the same scene when Jody came to breakfast bert commented on jody being the froot loop.


----------



## newsposter

Holydoc said:


> Oh goodness. Eureka is the most blantant product placement show I have seen. the first time they introduced the Subaru as Jo's car, she was bragging about how great it was. During that same episode, Fargo also gets one and basically does an advertisement monologue for Subaru as he brags about all the amenities it has.
> .


you forgot about jeep, no matter how much the thing gets crushed, lasered, or whatever, it bounces back to its perfect shape every time.

psych is getting a bit nuts about all the placement.

and someone told me once that well recognized buildings get payment for being in shows (a la CSI and all the casinos). I simply dont believe that every famous building in every show does get this payment. the cost would be crazy.


----------



## djlong

I'm *so* glad that they stopped the god-awful "Degree" product placement on "Eureka". That was just *terrible*.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

The King of Queens

They said "Coke, Pepsi, and Entermanns Cake"

Sony laptop on the DR table


----------



## James Long

RunnerFL said:


> New one for this week.
> 
> Psych - Snickers


That one (at least twice in the episode) was fairly blatant.

I'm sure there are a lot more out there that gloss by because the dialog doesn't focus on the product (it just happens to be in the scene) but when the character stops to throw in a tag line as done on Psych ("It really is satisfying") it is really noticeable ... and viral.

If Pinky and the Brain were being made today I wonder if we'd have this exchange:
Brain: "Are you thinking what I'm thinking?"
Pinky: "Arby's?"

We have gone from "reality" where products used in production simply existed to "masking" where logos were modified or removed to avoid sponsorship to "placement" where a specific product was placed for money but it has been going on for a long time. Even Johnny Carson joked about it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

A season or two ago Psych was heavily promoting Red Robin... which strangely worked, because seeing them eat inside one I then knew what they served (hamburgers) and I actually ate in one locally and liked it!


----------



## cj9788

I have noticed my favorite Cuban coffee brand Cafe Bustelo in the background on Big Bang Theory. Right next to the sink. The Honey Puffs Sheldon is Holding I have never heard of.


----------



## James Long

Stewart Vernon said:


> A season or two ago Psych was heavily promoting Red Robin... which strangely worked, because seeing them eat inside one I then knew what they served (hamburgers) and I actually ate in one locally and liked it!


And on some shows it works well ... even if it comes off corny it could mimic real life.
Psych has a lot of "real life" buddy moments that can be exploited.

Have you ever used an advertising slogan with friends and family?


----------



## mpar1

On Sunday's Drop Dead Diva, which included several Fancy Feast commercials, one of the main characters landed a role in a Fancy Feast commercial. The character is an aspiring actress on the show. The commercial shoot was part of the story line for this week's show.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

James Long said:


> Have you ever used an advertising slogan with friends and family?


Probably... but I can't think of an example. I know I quote song lyrics quite a bit.


----------



## pfp

Stewart Vernon said:


> Probably... but I can't think of an example. I know I quote song lyrics quite a bit.


Where's the beef


----------



## pfp

The was a fairly blatant ad for the ipad on this weeks episode of Rizzoli & Isles. The first shot with it seemed rather natural and well done. The second was obviously there just for product placement.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

cj9788 said:


> I have noticed my favorite Cuban coffee brand Cafe Bustelo in the background on Big Bang Theory. Right next to the sink. The Honey Puffs Sheldon is Holding I have never heard of.


My favorite two


----------



## James Long

All the talk show types (including Colbert) using IPads on screen is pretty obvious.
Steven begged for his on air before it was released.
(Colbert also pushes Bud Light Lime, Verizon, Doritos and other products.)


----------



## ShawnL25

Smallville first 7-8 seasons Kent family farm had an old farm truck and a VW beatle parked out front. Then the new season started and everyone drove a Toyota.


And the ipad on Entourage this season


----------



## armophob

Mad Men this week

_...........increasingly dubious brand attention for Canadian Club........................_


----------



## RunnerFL

There's also an episode of Psych from earlier this year where they bring up Snyder's pretzels and even mention "of Hanover".


----------



## RunnerFL

Just saw blatant Bud Light promotion on this week's Covert Affairs. The sister was pulling 2 beers out of the fridge with a camera view from inside the fridge. She paused long enough, with the labels facing the camera, that there was no way you couldn't tell they were Bud Lights.


----------



## Bluto17

Same ep of Covert Affairs, they gave us two nice long looks - one interior, one exterior - of the BMW that Jai Wilcox was using to stake out Annie's place.


----------



## RunnerFL

Bluto17 said:


> Same ep of Covert Affairs, they gave us two nice long looks - one interior, one exterior - of the BMW that Jai Wilcox was using to stake out Annie's place.


I also like how they made sure we saw it had a rear camera. :lol:


----------



## Luck255

IDK if it's been said yet but pretty much everyone on "House" has an Apple laptop and I know at least "13" has an iPhone. It's pretty well in the background however. Also I've noticed that lots of people on HGTV have DirecTV remotes and receivers but I don't think that's actually placed.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

RunnerFL said:


> I also like how they made sure we saw it had a rear camera. :lol:


It was a particularly impressive "rear" view camera too, in that it seemed to be showing things that weren't behind, but rather beside the car!


----------



## Nick

RunnerFL said:


> Just saw blatant Bud Light promotion on this week's Covert Affairs. The sister was pulling 2 beers out of the fridge with a camera view from inside the fridge. She paused long enough, with the labels facing the camera, that there was no way you couldn't tell they were Bud Lights.


Does the Bud Light goes out when the fridge door is closed? :scratch:


----------



## RunnerFL

This week on Covert Affairs they seem to be pushing Dave & Buster's. :lol:


----------



## pfp

RunnerFL said:


> This week on Covert Affairs they seem to be pushing Dave & Buster's. :lol:


I found it a bit curious how 6 bottles of beer (Bud) sitting on a table all had their labels facing the camera.


----------



## RunnerFL

pfp said:


> I found it a bit curious how 6 bottles of beer (Bud) sitting on a table all had their labels facing the camera.


Yeah, that was pretty obvious too but since they had Bud Light in the last episode I didn't feel it was worth bringing up again.


----------



## cdc101

They had a pretty blatant Sprint mobile wifi ad in The Closer this week. 

It was to the point of Lt Tau commenting on how 'cool' it was as he was holding it up to the camera when the internet signal they were using on a stakeout failed.

It was definitely cringe worthy. lol


----------



## makaiguy

cdc101 said:


> They had a pretty blatant Sprint mobile wifi ad in The Closer this week.
> 
> It was to the point of Lt Tau commenting on how 'cool' it was as he was holding it up to the camera when the internet signal they were using on a stakeout failed.
> 
> It was definitely cringe worthy. lol


So blatant and sophomoric that I was embarrassed for them.


----------



## armophob

Damn, just watched a movie the other night and the lead character grabbed a twizzler and proclaimed his love for them.
But I forget now which movie.


----------



## TBoneit

Holmes on Holmes - DeWalt tools & Carhartt overalls.

I Like Twizzlers, They don't like me tho.


----------



## newsposter

all the un-masked stuff in big brother

some of the food in survivor


----------



## The Merg

Didn't read all 4 pages, but _Heroes_ had product placement by Nissan for one of their cross-over SUV's (the one Claire drove and had stolen).

And _The Glades_ used Kia with one of their cross-over SUV's as well. There is prominent remark in the pilot and then a recent episode.

- Merg


----------



## jerry downing

The movie "Office Space" had Jennifer Aniston's character either standing under a large Pepsi Cola sign or sucking on a cup of Pepsi with the logo clearly visible.


----------



## RunnerFL

Ok, probably the most obvious one so far.... Coors Light on the season premier of It's always sunny in Philadelphia.

Along with Subway and Seattle's Best.


----------



## DiSH Defector

"24" of course was always brutally obvious with its placement of Sprint Phones and Cisco network gear.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Just caught up with Bones...
The last episode... AS SOON AS IT STARTED... we were in Brenan's Toyota (Which we haven't been before)... 5 seconds later, she is talking about the gas milage and showing the 51 mpg on her dash board.

Then the next see, the car is parked on a angle while they are getting add...
Uggg.... They really need to get some better ad placement writers for that show, as it is by far the worst.

At least someone paid the bill, or Apple gave the okay, for true MAC's to be used in the lab, and not have the logo covered over, or replaced with a pear (like on iCarly)


Then How I Met Your Mother, I think last week it was (the race around New York)... was so promoted by Microsoft: MS Bling, Microsoft Computer hardware in the window (which I don't recall MS back in the Monitor business)... the Windows logo all over.

Then on Hawaii-Five-O this week... Microsoft Logo'ed monitors... in the squad room.

Pawn-Stars was up to their regular Subway ones... but it works, and isn't forced in... at least they are up-front about it, with commercials leading into the show.

It's funny now to me... Just to see how bad or how good they can slide them in.


----------



## sigma1914

Top ten examples of product placement in movies

http://www.thevine.com.au/entertain...s-of-product-placement-in-movies20100112.aspx


----------



## Earl Bonovich

sigma1914 said:


> Top ten examples of product placement in movies
> 
> http://www.thevine.com.au/entertain...s-of-product-placement-in-movies20100112.aspx


And out of those 10... you could argue ET had the biggest impact to that particular candy. If I remember the story right, M&M didn't want to pay to be in the shot, so they went with Reese's and pretty much put the candy on the map.

Didn't remember the Wizard one (barely remember the movie)... I remember the Atari 5200 game in Cloak & Dagger


----------



## ffemtreed

An apple advertisement was pretty apparent on this weeks Mike and Molly show. It seemed very awkward and out of place which is why I remembered it. I guess the advertisers won on that one even though i refuse to by an apple product because of their price gouging.


----------



## swallman

Earl Bonovich said:


> And out of those 10... you could argue ET had the biggest impact to that particular candy. If I remember the story right, M&M didn't want to pay to be in the shot, so they went with Reese's and pretty much put the candy on the map.
> 
> Didn't remember the Wizard one (barely remember the movie)... I remember the Atari 5200 game in Cloak & Dagger


If you ever get a chance, watch Top Gun (movie) and look for where the guy in the offices spills a try full of coffee. The bottom of the tray clearly shows a Pepsi logo for about a second. I always thought it was really subtle. For some reason that placement always sticks in my mind.

Also, on prior years of Deadliest Catch - After the Catch, the shows were sponsored by Coors Light and there was (obviously) placement of the beer in the shots inside the tavern (even though it looks like a lot of the fisherman weren't drinking it).


----------



## James Long

Last week's live 30 Rock had an obvious placement for Capital One ... direct to camera. Most of these I try to forget.


----------



## jadebox

ShawnL25 said:


> Smallville first 7-8 seasons Kent family farm had an old farm truck and a VW beatle parked out front. Then the new season started and everyone drove a Toyota.


One episode of "Smallville" showed just how bad it can be. The entire show was a commercial for a brand of chewing gum.

-- Roger


----------



## DiSH Defector

James Long said:


> Last week's live 30 Rock had an obvious placement for Capital One ... direct to camera. Most of these I try to forget.


To be fair though, that was more of *spoof* on product placement; 30 Rock tends to do their's on a more humerous bend.


----------



## jadebox

DiSH Defector said:


> To be fair though, that was more of *spoof* on product placement; 30 Rock tends to do their's on a more humorous bend.


One of the first episodes had GE insisting on product placements being added to TGS. A GE microwave oven appeared in almost every scene ... as well as in real commercials appearing during the episode.

Unlike the Smallville "Stride" episode, the 30 Rock episode didn't suck. 

-- Roger


----------



## cj9788

Catching up on Chuck in episode 64 which aired 10/11/2010 the Generalissimo of Costa Gravas invite Awsome and Ellie to Costa Gravas to show his gratiude for saving his life. Ellie asks Sarah if it's safe and Sarah says that Costa Gravas is stable. The Generalissimo's envoy corrects Sarah and says It is very stable " We have Peace now and Subway sandwich franchises!" Both Chuck and Sarah say Mmmm.


----------



## cj9788

Milk duds was featured in Big Bang Theory OAD 12/16/2010.


----------



## SWORDFISH

Survivor, as always, no stranger to product placement. 

Gulliver's Travels Movie

Sprint Phone




SF


----------



## cj9788

CHUCK OAD 11/29/2010 Made the Subway meatball marinara sub sound so good. Too bad IMO it sucks.


----------

